# OZ Audio 10.? Matrix Elite (ID Help)



## jguthrie (Nov 14, 2011)

*Is this an OZ Audio 10.2 or 10.4 Matrix Elite (ID Help)*

How can I tell if I have a 10.2 or 10.4? I'm not sure if I need to get an amp that runs 700w RMS at 2ohm or 4ohm...





























It was being powered from the previous owner's setup with a US Amps XT1600.4. 2 channels are going to some unidentified CDTAudio components while channels 3 and 4 are bridged to this sub.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Check the resistance with a DMM.


----------



## jguthrie (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like there are two sets of terminals so it's a DVC. Each one measures 4ohm. I understand I can wire this to run in parallel at 2ohm or series at 8ohm, but in order to get 4ohm I would just use one of the voice coils, leaving the other completely unwired? If so, I'm guessing that 700w RMS (4ohm) would be my target amp output.

Reference: OZ Audio Matrix Elite 10.4

The previous owner had this sub powered by a US Amps XT1600.4 in 3 channel mode. 2 channels went to some 6.5 CDTAudio speakers @ 4ohm and the 3rd and 4th channel were bridged to this OZ Audio 10" Sub which had been wired in series (which measured 8ohm on the DMM).

My ultimate question now is what amp should I get to run this sub and how should I wire it, series, parallel, or just one voice coil. Was considering this AQ1200D but I really can't be sure it's a good match. Any advice?


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Use an amp that puts out power at 2 ohms. Run the coils in parallel. Don't use just one coil, it'll handle less power.


----------

